# MX800 and VIP211



## brannong (May 12, 2006)

Just got a VIP211 and MX800 remote. I cant seem to find the VIP211 (411) in the IR database. Has anyone programmed the MX800 to work with the 211 if so how did you do it?

Thanks,
Brannon


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe the 211 uses most, if not all, of the same codes as the 622 and the 942. Send me a PM if you'd like a copy of my setup.


----------

